# Best place in the world to be a paramedic



## Shieldheart

Hey all, paramedic in training (first year Canadian).

Just wondering how prehosptial care is run throughout the world.  Where is the best place in the world to be a paramedic?


----------



## Scott33

Shieldheart said:


> Hey all, paramedic in training (first year Canadian).
> 
> Just wondering how prehosptial care is run throughout the world.  Where is the best place in the world to be a paramedic?



It depends on your definition of "best".

Some will argue that earning the most money equals working for the best system. Some would say that a mandatory, and relevant, degree prior to practice makes for the best systems. I am sure a few think that geographical location and demographics can make or break an otherwise progressive system. Then there are those who will value the clinical autonomy of their practice, over the likes of the US physician-extender system.

Of course, you will always find the loonies who think the biggest, loudest, and shiniest ambulances are all that matters.:deadhorse:


----------



## RyanMidd

I don't want to seem biased, but I suppose I haven't witnessed any systems outside of North America & the Caribbean, and I've only WORKED for Canada.

But I believe that Canada provides EMS providers with ample job opportunities, advancement, adequate pay, and significant freedom to practice within protocols, as well as respectable protection in the case of lawsuit or litigation. Also, with the variety of jobs you can take as an EMT/Medic in Canada, its hard to be bored. Personally, I have worked urban/rural, oil & gas, music festivals, hockey & football games, rodeos, and hopefully the Olympics next year in Vancouver.

Combining these aspects, and the increasing ability of medics to transfer across provincial boundaries (a work in progress, but going in the right direction overall), I think that Canada is a great place to work for EMS.


----------



## carpentw

RyanMidd said:


> I think that Canada is a great place to work for EMS.



I think the Medics in British Columbia would beg to differ...


----------



## mycrofft

*Monaco*

Casinos, nude beaches, no income tax and all the ambulance trips are under three miles in length.
Sorta like Fantasy ISland, i'n't it?B)


----------

